# Allegheny National Forest



## Lake Erie Angler (Oct 31, 2015)

Ohio game fishermen, 

My brother and 2 friends are trying to plan a 3-4 day trip to the national forest to backpack/hike/fish. We are all fairly experienced campers and hikers and are definitely able to cover 10+ miles in a day hiking. We would be going sometime mid-late may and I’m just looking for some advice. We have never been to the national forest and would like to hike pretty far in to camp and try to catch some trout. If anyone has any suggestions on places to go or somewhere to look for spots, it would be greatly appreciated. Not looking for any secret spots just somewhere to get on some fish. 
Leave a reply or pm if you have any advice, thank you!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That will be a great place to hike/camp/ fish. Very scenic up there, hope you get great weather.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Lake Erie Angler said:


> Ohio game fishermen,
> 
> My brother and 2 friends are trying to plan a 3-4 day trip to the national forest to backpack/hike/fish. We are all fairly experienced campers and hikers and are definitely able to cover 10+ miles in a day hiking. We would be going sometime mid-late may and I’m just looking for some advice. We have never been to the national forest and would like to hike pretty far in to camp and try to catch some trout. If anyone has any suggestions on places to go or somewhere to look for spots, it would be greatly appreciated. Not looking for any secret spots just somewhere to get on some fish.
> Leave a reply or pm if you have any advice, thank you!


Did you ever go on this trip and if you did, how was it?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Spent an immense amount of time up there growing up, we had a cabin in Kelletville. There are tons of streams with both natives and stocked trout, I spent a lot of time in the areas off route 666, Tionesta creek,, you can get off the beaten path on some service roads and hike, there are a ton of marked backpacking trails (loops) most of my time was basically in the area from Tionesta to Tidioute, the main route takes you right along the Allegheny river. We did a number of 1 night backpacking trails 12-15 mile loops, there are a ton of books (I'm sure all online now) out there on the trail systems. Beautiful area for sure! Some of my best memories are times spent there with friends and family. 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Check out the Camp Fire Section. There’s I guy named icebucketjohn who seems to have traversed that area and has some really cool stuff going on about it. Sure he could point you in good direction.


----------



## HLI (Feb 11, 2020)

The Quehanna Wild Area "little further east" has great trails and good trout fishing as well.


----------

